# Recipe for the Perfect Cuppa....



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Experts tell us that the best way to make a perfect cup of tea is to agitate the bag.

So, every morning I shout,

'Two sugars, fat arse!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

:lol: :lol: 
Hoggy.


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Graham Grant (Jul 23, 2011)

YoungOldUn said:


> Experts tell us that the best way to make a perfect cup of tea is to agitate the bag.
> 
> So, every morning I shout,
> 
> 'Two sugars, fat arse!


Blow me, I did'nt know you knew my wife as well. :lol:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## DavidM (Jul 13, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## Lovinit (Mar 5, 2011)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

:lol:


----------

